# Kpft 90.1 fm car-truck-bike show & raffle



## HAZMATFISHERMAN (Jan 16, 2006)

please visit KPFT.ORG for full details - we are a 501 c Non-Profit Community FM Radio Station located on the left end of the FM dial - we are having our first annual Car Show and Fund Raiser on Sunday Afternoon May 27 2018 - this is a free event - this is a Family event - if you want to enter your Car Truck Bike - entry fees is $25.00 - we are also Raffleing away a 77' Chevy C19 Step Side Hot Rod PU - Raffle tickes are only $5.00 - must be 21 to win but do not have to be present to win -

please visit KPFT.ORG for more details 

we are also looking for event sponsors - if you are a car related business - classic street rod type business please contact Larry Snellings 281 541 2757

thank you see you at the show


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

HAZMATFISHERMAN said:


> please visit KPFT.ORG for full details - we are a 501 c Non-Profit Community FM Radio Station located on the left end of the FM dial - we are having our first annual Car Show and Fund Raiser on Sunday Afternoon May 27 2018 - this is a free event - this is a Family event - if you want to enter your Car Truck Bike - entry fees is $25.00 - we are also Raffleing away a 77' Chevy C19 Step Side Hot Rod PU - Raffle tickes are only $5.00 - must be 21 to win but do not have to be present to win -
> 
> please visit KPFT.ORG for more details
> 
> ...


Couldn't find any info on the car show on the website...


----------

